
Ask HN: Do you need a Google Alerts for jobs? - cheath
If your dream company doesn&#x27;t currently have a job listing that matches your skills, you&#x27;re forced to continuously check back. And if you find the posting after a long period, it might be too late. Would you use a tool that scrapes your favorite job sites to notify you of new listings? Or, do you have some way of managing this problem already?
======
bendmorris
Indeed does this.
[http://www.indeed.com/alert?l=&radius=25](http://www.indeed.com/alert?l=&radius=25)

~~~
cheath
ahh nice. thanks for this. it looks like it's maybe broad keywords, rather
than company specific?

~~~
nniroclax
I also have indeed alerts set up, and you can receive alerts when a company
you like posts a new job.

~~~
cheath
hmmm. this might be just the tool I was looking for. thanks!

------
rbeard
I use my own google custom search engine for this. You index the main job
sites you are interested in and you just need to run a periodic search using
your own search engine using the keywords you are interested in. It is best
also to add the year of interest. Haven't figured out a way yet to filter out
old archived job ads.

------
jurgenwerk
I like [http://sitestalker.net](http://sitestalker.net)

Enter URL where you expect the job listing to show up, some keywords and you
get notified via email when the job gets published

